# Festplatte initialisieren ohne Formatierung?



## blauebanane (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Samsung 2TB externe Festplatte und diese gestern bei einem bekannten an ein macbook angeschlossen. als ich sie wieder an meinem windows 7 pc anschließen wollte, kam die meldung die festplatte kann nicht mehr verwendet werden und muss formatiert werden. im geräte manager wird sie angezeigt aber im arbeitsplatz nicht. habe schon etwas gegoogelt aber keine eindeutigen antworten gefunden, ob bei einer initialisierung unter systemsteuerung - verwaltung - computerverwaltung - datenträgerverwaltung die daten auf der festplatte gelöscht werden.

hat jemand schonmal ein ähnliches problem gehabt?

grüße.


----------



## gnurfling (22. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass die Daten das nicht überleben werden. Versuche stattdessen mal als chkdsk auf der Festplatte auszuführen. Auch wenn die Festplatte nicht im Explorer angezeigt wird, sollte in der Datenträgerverwaltung ein Laufwerksbuchstabe zugeordnet worden sein. Dann solltest du in einem Administrator-CMD folgendes ausführen können: "chkdsk G: /r", wobei du G: durch das entsprechende Laufwerk ersetzen musst.

Wenn das nicht funktioniert, sind die Daten vermutlich nicht mehr zu retten...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht reicht es schon wenn man der HDD einen neuen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweist.

Wenn dies fehlschlägt, ist es noch keine Katastrophe, denn die Daten sind noch immer darauf und können gerettet werden.
Mit einem Linux BS, das kann oft Daten lesen bzw auf Hardware zugreifen wo Windows schon längst aufgegeben hat.
Zb mit Linux Mint, ist Windows am ähnlichsten, dabei brauchst du nichts installieren, Linux kann man Live, also über den RAM, starten und damit arbeiten.
Dafür kannst du zb dieses Programm verwenden : Linux Live USB Creator - Download - CHIP Online
Linux auf einem USB Stick installieren und damit starten, damit sollte ein Datenzugriff möglich sein, und du kannst die Daten sichern.
Dann kannst du in Windows wieder die HDD normal Formatieren und Initialisieren, die Daten wieder darauf platzieren.
Garantieren kann ich den Erfolg nicht, aber es ist eine reelle Chance.

Kann sich aber auch um einen Hardware Defekt handeln, bei einer externen HDD ist dies nichts ungewöhnliches.
Meistens ist die Hardware des Gehäuses beschädigt, nicht die HDD selbst, und das einbauen der HDD in den PC hilft schon oft.


----------



## AMD x6 (22. Mai 2013)

Deine Partitionstabelle wird wahrscheinlich kaputt sein.Mit diesen Tool konnte ich meins damals retten.http://www.chip.de/downloads/TestDisk-PhotoRec_21853834.html
Viel Glück


----------



## blauebanane (22. Mai 2013)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Deine Partitionstabelle wird wahrscheinlich kaputt sein.Mit diesen Tool konnte ich meins damals retten.TestDisk & PhotoRec - Download - CHIP Online
> Viel Glück



habe ich probiert. die festplatte wird jetzt im arbeitsplatz angezeigt, auch als buchstaben. allerdings kommt trotzdem ne meldung, kann nicht zugegriffen werden. ich werd morgen abend oder freitag nochmal weiter was versuchen. 
danke schonmal

edit: wenn ich das mit chkdsk in der kommandozeile ausführe kommt der fehler "kann nicht auf datenträger mit RAW dateisystem ausgeführt werden.


----------



## blauebanane (23. Mai 2013)

okay. war gerade nochmal bei dem kollegen mit dem macbook. da kann ich alle videos und lieder abspielen, alle fotos öffnen und was man sonst so machen kann. also die dateien sind in jedem fall noch drauf. was hat apple da gemacht?


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2013)

Keine Ahnung.
Welches Dateiformat hat die Festplatte denn?
Wenn es eine externe ist sollte sie exFat haben. Das können  beide System problemlos lesen und schreiben.
Ist sie NTFS kann es eben dazu kommen was du hast. Dann hat Mac OS da einen Bug in den MBR geschrieben und schon geht sie unter Windows nicht mehr.
Eventuell mal den MBR reparieren.


----------



## Pussyranger (24. Mai 2013)

Hatte das gleiche Problem wie du. Nach der Wiederherstellung der Partitionstabelle mit _TestDisk_ ist es möglich, mit (der Vollversion von) _GetDataBack for NTFS_ auf die Festplatte zuzugreifen und die Daten auf eine andere Festplatte zu kopieren.
Angeblich soll das auch mit GParted möglich sein, hab ich aber nicht ausprobiert.


----------

